# Where to mount my transducer for my new Garmin Fish Finder...wont mount on trolling motor



## jstiene

Hello. 

I just bought a new Garmin Side Imaging/Down Imaging unit to be located on the bow of my boat. I just learned that the transducer will not fit on the trolling motor, and my only option is to put it on the transom. This means the boat will already have passed over the image on the screen vs not so much if it were mounted on the trolling motor. My question is whether this is a big deal. I bass fish almost exclusively or troll for Musky/walleye on inland lakes. My boat is a 18' bass boat. If I want a trolling motor mounted unit, I have to return this and buy a different brand, which I really am trying to avoid.

so my question is does it really matter that the transducer is on the transom and captures what I only passed? I think regardless where it is mounted, I would mark a waypoint if I go over structure that I would want to fish. It would be easier to mark if it was marked as the bow goes over the spot but in either case...I would have passed over the spot and would simply return. As for trolling...I think either mounted location is fine as my boar is 18ft long and would pass over something in seconds.

This unit is very expensive, and I dont want to regret buying it down the road because the transducer is on the transom...

any opinions would be very much appreciated...Thanks!


----------



## Lewis

I'd be curious as to what model and why it cant be adapted to fit on the trolling motor?? I've owned several Garmins and there was always a trolling motor mount available. Nothing beats real time instead of guessing what you passed a boat length ago.


----------



## jstiene

Lewis said:


> I'd be curious as to what model and why it cant be adapted to fit on the trolling motor?? I've owned several Garmins and there was always a trolling motor mount available. Nothing beats real time instead of guessing what you passed a boat length ago.


It is the 93SV model with Side and Down Imaging. the transducer is about 9 inches long, thus the problem. And I was now told the only place to mount a side/down imaging transducer is on the transom to get a correct image for side imaging.

Supposedly the side imaging will provide structure off to the sides to return to and mark..

Maybe someone else can chime here with other thoughts..


----------



## Lewis

Here is some reading on the subject..... http://www.bbcboards.net/lowrance-sonar-gps/565600-garmin-reviews.html


----------



## exciter

We just installed a 93sv on our boat, but we did mount it to the transom,
As far as how it works! aWESOME detail! You will love it! Sorry I didn't have an advice on mounting it but as far as quality of product , it's great
Good luck


----------



## FAB

jstiene said:


> Hello.
> 
> I just bought a new Garmin Side Imaging/Down Imaging unit to be located on the bow of my boat. I just learned that the transducer will not fit on the trolling motor, and my only option is to put it on the transom. This means the boat will already have passed over the image on the screen vs not so much if it were mounted on the trolling motor. My question is whether this is a big deal. I bass fish almost exclusively or troll for Musky/walleye on inland lakes. My boat is a 18' bass boat. If I want a trolling motor mounted unit, I have to return this and buy a different brand, which I really am trying to avoid.
> 
> so my question is does it really matter that the transducer is on the transom and captures what I only passed? I think regardless where it is mounted, I would mark a waypoint if I go over structure that I would want to fish. It would be easier to mark if it was marked as the bow goes over the spot but in either case...I would have passed over the spot and would simply return. As for trolling...I think either mounted location is fine as my boar is 18ft long and would pass over something in seconds.
> 
> This unit is very expensive, and I dont want to regret buying it down the road because the transducer is on the transom...
> 
> any opinions would be very much appreciated...Thanks!





First question: Do you have another unit on the boat to give you water depth and conditions as you travel?

If not then you will run in the blind when you travel with your trolling motor up. This of course is not a good situation.

Second question: when you think about your fishing, do you concentrate more on the image of fish finder or the physical presentation to what you are actually looking at in front of you as you cast.

If you are like most bass fisherman then you will cast to that laydown or weed bed you see regardless of what your fish finder has or has not told you.

Whether the unit is mounted on the front or rear of the boat should make little difference in how you fish identified structure and 18 feet is not a big variable to compensate for with your casts.


----------



## MikeC

I wouldn't worry about it. 18 feet is pretty short. On the other hand, if it's like the lowrance down/side image transducer, I have seen guys ziptie them to the trolling motor. 

Having said that, there is technology now that scans ahead of your boat and attaches to your trolling motor. you need a cable foot pedal for your troller. Lowrance calls it spotlight scan, I think H-bird has a name for it, maybe 360. This would be what you're really looking for. I am not sure if Garmin has it available yet.


----------

